# Dog Beds Recommendations?



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

My 15 month old lab has already worn out her dog bed we use on hard floors in the house. By worn out, I mean the poly-fill is so matted down I can hear her elbows and knees hit the floor when she plops down on it.

Any recommendations for something sturdier? The Mud River's look very nice, and of course, they are quite proud of them....but worried about another poly-fill one lasting, or the memory foam one for that matter. Any long term owners of MR or other beds?


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

The kennel that keeps my dog some has Kuranda dog beds. All the dogs seem to love them and they are virtually indestructable. Once again, they're proud of theirs too but it could be an option.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Your bed!


----------



## Pat OConnell (Feb 1, 2011)

COSTCO has a nice orthopedic bed under the Kirkland name.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I have 2 that my dog likes: Kuranda and Beasley's Couch (cabelas). He probably likes the Beasley bed the most. He lays all around on the sides of that bed. I got the larger sized bed and it's great.


----------



## South Fork Labs (Apr 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the largest Kuranda Dog Bed will hold/fit two 70 pound labs? Has anyone tried the bunk bed style Kuranda Dog Beds? And is it worth the extra money for the aluminum beds?


----------

